
Care.com Puts Onus on Families to Check Backgrounds – With Tragic Outcomes - sandGorgon
https://www.wsj.com/articles/care-com-puts-onus-on-families-to-check-caregivers-backgroundswith-sometimes-tragic-outcomes-11552088138
======
KingMachiavelli
I checked my state (CO) and it took all of 1 minute to find a nice list of all
of the licensed non-24 hour Child Care facilities. I'm baffled that in liue of
validating licences themselves, cannot just link the list of licensed
facilites for the appropriate state or county.

------
KingMachiavelli
[https://outline.com/Vw9JT3](https://outline.com/Vw9JT3)

I'm really suprised outline.com still works considering not only does it
bypass paywalls but also strips out all the ads. I suppose only a small
percentage of users are going to use this to bypass the paywall.

